# WTH



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just got word of another friend's passing......this sucks! So far this year there have been 7, 5 friends and 2 acquaintances. 4 were Vietnam Vets, 4 trips to Ft. Logan National Cemetery for interments in under 9 months is not my idea of a good year.

Sorry guys, had to vent........... :frusty:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry for your loss but that's what happens when you age to be oldern dirt.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss Mike it does suck.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A tough year for sure, I've had a few like that also, we appreciate our time around here considering other's less fortunate. Stay strong.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Mike,


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike,

Life is tough and I hope this helps you as it has me. Death is a celebration as God created life from dust and with each death of any man or woman, his creation has been completed. But the spirit within that life remains and although you will not recikve a verbal answer, speak to their spirits and you will get an answer in other ways.

...Celebrate all of the deaths you have witnessed, never be selfish that their passing is your loss. Take time to ease your pain by reflecting back on how all of them, while on earth, made a difference in your life.

Take a moment to reflect on the families each person has left on earth. Understand the deseased legacy remains in family members that remain. You Mike can enjoy the deseased with their family much as you did in life with them.

My thoughts are with you.

Your internet friend,

Larry


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They are never good but, it is part of life. Sorry for so many losses so close together. May you live to be the last one, others will say kind things about you too. Knapper.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My friends interment at Ft Logan National Cemetery was this morning, sad day but a very fitting tribute to a double Purple Heart plus a Bronze Star recipient by the age of 20. Very special man. RIP my friend! :usflag: :usflag:


----------

